# RP Partners and Possible Ships (NSFW!) ❤



## KindOfAHippieWhore (Apr 11, 2020)

_Hello everyone! My name is KindOfAHippieWhore, I'm a 19 year old woman, single, and I work on a Cruise ship for a living. I'm relatively new to the art world, characters, and such but I'm always eager to learn and make new friends along the way! _

_Although I am new to the art world I am definitely not new to the roleplaying world, I have been writing semi-paragraphs and extremely literate for about 4 years on different platforms. _

_ I'm seeking potential roleplay partners to not only build worlds but start a possible ship as well!! Now please don't message me if you're under the age of 18 because this will be mature with NSFW elements involved. My potential female characters will be down below, now I would prefer males with my female characters (just preference) but if i think your character is just too cute to pass up...*turns on a random love song* _

_My characters are down below! _

_Berry on Toyhouse_

_Seliana on Toyhouse_

_Minnie on Toyhouse_

_Thank you everyone and have an amazing day! _❤​


----------



## Anon_the_human (Apr 12, 2020)

I'm interested. Do you have a Discord?


----------



## KindOfAHippieWhore (Apr 12, 2020)

I do its KindOfAHippieWhore#0799


----------



## Anon_the_human (Apr 12, 2020)

Mine is: Anon_The_Human#6889 with a picture just like my pfp here.


----------



## Kovus_Shadow (Apr 14, 2020)

KindOfAHippieWhore said:


> _Hello everyone! My name is KindOfAHippieWhore, I'm a 19 year old woman, single, and I work on a Cruise ship for a living. I'm relatively new to the art world, characters, and such but I'm always eager to learn and make new friends along the way! _
> 
> _Although I am new to the art world I am definitely not new to the roleplaying world, I have been writing semi-paragraphs and extremely literate for about 4 years on different platforms. _
> 
> ...



Hi there I wouldn't mind doing an rp with you. Sadly though I dont have and pictures of my persona since I really can't draw. My discord is Undisputed_faiths #5014.


----------



## WigActual (May 17, 2020)

KindOfAHippieWhore said:


> _Hello everyone! My name is KindOfAHippieWhore, I'm a 19 year old woman, single, and I work on a Cruise ship for a living. I'm relatively new to the art world, characters, and such but I'm always eager to learn and make new friends along the way! _
> 
> _Although I am new to the art world I am definitely not new to the roleplaying world, I have been writing semi-paragraphs and extremely literate for about 4 years on different platforms. _
> 
> ...


Hello there! I'm new as well to this forum but have over 5 years of experience in paragraph style roleplay! I have several characters and I'm totally down to get to know a possible new friend! You have a Telegram too or just Discord?


----------



## darkemberwolf430 (May 27, 2020)

Hello I tried to see your characters but berry wont show it says invalid character but I'd like to chat if you want my telegram  is darkemberwolf and my discord is Dark Ember Wolf #1742


----------

